# JLC Master Control Sector Dial - Incoming



## larthurl

I just purchased a JLC Master Control Sector Date.
it was a choice between the JLC MC Date (silvery sunburst dial) and this JLC sector dial. I was eyeing this sector since it was announced earlier this year but wasn't sure if I'd like it long term. Once I saw the two side by side, I felt the sector had more "character". They both have identical case and movement. I like the syringe hands of the sector too. Finally, the sector costs a little less than the MC Date. I can't call it a bargain (it's a +$5k watch after all) but it is a RELATIVE bargain since I'm, getting JLC quality at to me is a reasonable price
.


----------



## 56scooter01

Congratulations on the new watch, wear it in good health! I saw the release of the trio of watches at SIHH this year and absolutely loved them. However, i am more of a chronology type person so I picked this up about two months ago. I thought it was a relative bargain!


----------



## larthurl

56scooter01 said:


> Congratulations on the new watch, wear it in good health! I saw the release of the trio of watches at SIHH this year and absolutely loved them. However, i am more of a chronology type person so I picked this up about two months ago. I thought it was a relative bargain!


Great choice. I love how the blue numbers on the outer track match the blue on the sub dials. I think this might be the most popular of the three. The world timer seems a little busy to me.


----------



## sonofeve

Beautiful dial. Simple and classy. Gratz


----------



## larthurl

on the wrist as of today. I love its classy and subtle design cues. It's a keeper.


----------



## daveto

Beautiful watch, really classy. Congrats.


----------



## rymanocerous

Every time I see this I have a different opinion of it....and I just can't seem to make up my mind on them.


----------



## jmrichardson2011

The master series from JLC is my favorite. That's a beauty of a watch.


----------



## Armidoro

Congrats on your new addition! It looks really nice! 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## jonnyrocket

I am such a fan of the two tone dial on these. Congrats!


----------



## ccm123

Looks nice.


----------



## uwtiger

larthurl said:


> on the wrist as of today. I love its classy and subtle design cues. It's a keeper.
> View attachment 12448439


Nice congrats! Looks great on your wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl

rymanocerous said:


> Every time I see this I have a different opinion of it....and I just can't seem to make up my mind on them.


I'd be interested in more detail about your opinion. What is it you like? dislike? I had a little ambivalence myself when I first learned of its announcement earlier this year. But when I saw it in person, there was no longer any doubt.

Have you seen it in person?


----------



## larthurl

I did a video which shows that you really need to see this watch in person. Especially the frosty white center section. It almost has a texture to it that you can see in the video. It really isn't obvious in pictures. Another subtle quality aspect of this particular piece.


----------



## mj421

One of JLC's best looking dials. Some are way too busy and hard to look at without looking at a jumble (I sold a perpetual Calendar from JLC for that very reason).
The Sector dial is clean and very usable, either on a daily basis or in a more formal evening or business situation. Enjoy.


----------



## AirKing7

It really looks nice, congrats


----------



## kb.watch

Congrats such a beautiful watch!


----------



## LiquidPZA

This is just one of those designs that will look great for the rest of time. Congratulations!


----------



## Alexp

Looks very classy


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Very elegant watch. Love it.


----------



## kb.watch

What a great purchase. Congrats!


----------



## treiz1337

I agree. I love this line. I hope to get the Geographic version of this one day.


----------



## closeset

Nice buy! Very nice looking watch!


----------



## sauuce

So much character on this timepiece. Great pickup!

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## socciomz

Nice pick up. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liyoo86

This is next on my list and it is totally drool worthy!

Curious what you thought of the strap though. I’m big into swapping straps and also couldn’t find the lug width of this watch.


----------



## mfunnell

liyoo86 said:


> This is next on my list and it is totally drool worthy!
> 
> Curious what you thought of the strap though. I'm big into swapping straps and also couldn't find the lug width of this watch.


It is 20mm. The strap it ships with uses curved spring bars, but 3rd-party 20mm straps work fine with straight ones.

...Mike


----------



## sauuce

Movement on these is just sublime

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoatson

Gorgeous!! Such a wonderful piece.


----------



## mfunnell

ghoatson said:


> Gorgeous!! Such a wonderful piece.


I can but agree! I've been enjoying mine since it arrived early in the New Year:















...Mike


----------



## liyoo86

Thanks! I need to pick this bad boy up!



mfunnell said:


> It is 20mm. The strap it ships with uses curved spring bars, but 3rd-party 20mm straps work fine with straight ones.
> 
> ...Mike


----------



## MZhammer

My little guy just landed. I'm in the club now too.
View attachment 12878759


----------



## mfunnell

mfunnell said:


> It is 20mm. The strap it ships with uses curved spring bars, but 3rd-party 20mm straps work fine with straight ones.


Just to illustrate, this strap uses bog-standard (straight) 20mm spring bars:








(I'll use any excuse to post a photo of my watch )

BTW, I'm still quite undecided on strap preferences. I'm not sure the one above is any better than the originally-supplied one (and might be worse). I'll have to explore some alternatives.

...Mike


----------



## ffeingol

I'm considering getting the base / date version. Any feedback from those of you that have owned the watch for a while (since it's been out about a year). Are you still happy with your purchase, still enjoy the watch?


----------



## ttommywatches

Congrats, man. It's on my short list. That hand and dial combo puts it over the top.


----------



## Porsche993

Pics don't do the watch justice. I'll try and get some representative photos of my Sector dial chronograph when I pick it up today.


----------



## driggity

Porsche993 said:


> Pics don't do the watch justice.


Based on seeing the World Time version in person I agree completely with this. I liked pictures of the watch, but it is great in person.


----------



## supergrilldds

I agree even better in person!


----------



## ricksey

I absolutely love this watch and was about to pull the trigger the other day. The salesman offered me 15% off of retail and wouldn't do more.
Did you guys get any discount? If so, how many precent?


----------



## dbdicker

That's about right on JLC - I've seen 20%, but you're in the right ballpark.



ricksey said:


> I absolutely love this watch and was about to pull the trigger the other day. The salesman offered me 15% off of retail and wouldn't do more.
> Did you guys get any discount? If so, how many precent?


----------



## Porsche993

ricksey said:


> I absolutely love this watch and was about to pull the trigger the other day. The salesman offered me 15% off of retail and wouldn't do more.
> Did you guys get any discount? If so, how many precent?


One local AD wouldn't offer any discount off retail. Another 10%. You can get 20-25% off a new watch from an online reseller, which is what I ended up doing.


----------



## Porsche993

Picked up my Sector dial MC Chronograph yesterday. Now I understand why its so difficult getting a proper representation of the heat treated blued hands. In order to see the true color the dial has to be angled at a point when reflections in the crystal are visible. The dial features are so crisply executed and when the light catches the blued hands it really grabs the attention. Loving everything about the watch so far except for the strap. The dull blue color is not the best and I'll be switching this out at some point. If anyone is considering a Sector dial JLC my best advice is go see them in person. You'll be smitten.


----------



## panih2o

56scooter01 said:


> Congratulations on the new watch, wear it in good health! I saw the release of the trio of watches at SIHH this year and absolutely loved them. However, i am more of a chronology type person so I picked this up about two months ago. I thought it was a relative bargain!


Nice one! Thinking of this as a potential for birthday present.

1. What's the lug width on this one?
2. Have you tried it with other straps?


----------



## Porsche993

panih2o said:


> Nice one! Thinking of this as a potential for birthday present.
> 
> 1. What's the lug width on this one?
> 2. Have you tried it with other straps?


1. 21mm
2. Not yet but looking for an alternative.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Porsche993 said:


> Picked up my Sector dial MC Chronograph yesterday. Now I understand why its so difficult getting a proper representation of the heat treated blued hands. In order to see the true color the dial has to be angled at a point when reflections in the crystal are visible. The dial features are so crisply executed and when the light catches the blued hands it really grabs the attention. Loving everything about the watch so far except for the strap. The dull blue color is not the best and I'll be switching this out at some point. If anyone is considering a Sector dial JLC my best advice is go see them in person. You'll be smitten.


This is my favorite watch in the series. The ONLY reason I don't have it is because of the closed caseback, I love their movements and really want to see it on anything that is not a Reverso. If they updated this model with a see thru caseback, it will be on top of my list
And I'm sorry but I dont think arguing about how often we view the movement is a valid argument, all of the features on a mechanical watch are frivolous anyway, I just think they darn near made the perfect watch except for that one detail.


----------



## Porsche993

jilgiljongiljing said:


> This is my favorite watch in the series. The ONLY reason I don't have it is because of the closed caseback, I love their movements and really want to see it on anything that is not a Reverso. If they updated this model with a see thru caseback, it will be on top of my list
> And I'm sorry but I dont think arguing about how often we view the movement is a valid argument, all of the features on a mechanical watch are frivolous anyway, I just think they darn near made the perfect watch except for that one detail.


The only reason I can forgive it for this oversight is that I have a Geophysic TS with display back. If I feel the need to see an exquisite JLC movement I'll pull out the TS......


----------



## loftycomfort

I agree. The closed case back is the only reason I didn't buy the chronograph version (I end up buying the sector dial geographic). Interestingly, the Polaris chronograph has a display case back, so I am somewhat tempted to get that in the future. However, when it comes to sport watches at that price point, there are a lot of other choices other than JLC.


----------



## kgglonghorn87

Nice choice


----------



## jcc5024

Nice watch. Congrats

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bsh_watch

Such a gorgeous watch! I bought one as soon as they came out, fell in love with the syringe hands and the clean sector dial. 

I might have gone for the chrono if it had a sapphire back like the date version.


----------



## amg786

56scooter01 said:


> Congratulations on the new watch, wear it in good health! I saw the release of the trio of watches at SIHH this year and absolutely loved them. However, i am more of a chronology type person so I picked this up about two months ago. I thought it was a relative bargain!


Both yrs and the OP's piece are smashing! I'm seriously considering the chrono variant. I've been eyeballing it relentlessly and think it is one of those pieces that I could live with forever! Few questions to the OP and anyone else who may know:
1. what level of discount can one attain (if any) from a JLC AD, 
2. Can an exhibition case back be fitted to the chrono?
3. Do you guys think this master control series with the sector dial will be produced in large volumes?

Cheers guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56scooter01

Not sure what the current discount level would be, I was able to buy it for 20% off of retail from a JLC authorized dealer. Since the series was only made for a limited time but not limited in the number of watches produced I think that it will depend on how long the AD has had it in stock. Not really sure about fitting the casebook with a display back, that may interfere with the JLC warranty!


----------



## wallyn

Got it for 15% discount from Tourneau


----------



## Porsche993

amg786 said:


> Both yrs and the OP's piece are smashing! I'm seriously considering the chrono variant. I've been eyeballing it relentlessly and think it is one of those pieces that I could live with forever! Few questions to the OP and anyone else who may know:
> 1. what level of discount can one attain (if any) from a JLC AD,
> 2. Can an exhibition case back be fitted to the chrono?
> 3. Do you guys think this master control series with the sector dial will be produced in large volumes?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told I could get discounts from 0% to 10% locally in DFW on a Sector dial chrono. Seems dealers don't feel need to incentivize, especially for the hard to find models like this. I'd advise against putting on a non standard display back. JLC might refuse to service and will certainly not honor the warranty.
The Sectors are no longer made but are maybe available direct for full MSRP (price increased $300 last month according to the JLC website) or remaining stock in AD inventory. 
I understand your appreciation for the chrono variant. Its the one I have and I love it. Got mine new from a reseller for a much better price than I was offered by an AD.


----------



## sjo1988

congrats on your JLC! Lovely choice!


----------



## nicholasnick

Gorgeous. I've owed the simple sector dial but I REALLY love the balance of the chronograph.


----------



## Malexwill

Amazing piece ! Love it


----------



## Paddy Maine

larthurl said:


> I just purchased a JLC Master Control Sector Date.
> it was a choice between the JLC MC Date (silvery sunburst dial) and this JLC sector dial. I was eyeing this sector since it was announced earlier this year but wasn't sure if I'd like it long term. Once I saw the two side by side, I felt the sector had more "character". They both have identical case and movement. I like the syringe hands of the sector too. Finally, the sector costs a little less than the MC Date. I can't call it a bargain (it's a +$5k watch after all) but it is a RELATIVE bargain since I'm, getting JLC quality at to me is a reasonable price
> .
> View attachment 12441641
> Coincidentally wearing mine today , and I took a photo while on Facebook and somehow it sent me to this post. Strange new technology. Anyhow. I got mine back in 2018 and I still love it.


----------



## Porsche993

Exc choice although I'm biased


----------

